# Rail Line HOn3 kits



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I picked up an idler flat kit this weekend, and after much searching I must say I share the general sentiment... the details in this kit are great, but the instructions are practically non-existent! So last night I decided to try and help with that and got a picture of the plastic pieces to try and identify. If anyone cares to help out, I'll update the image as I work on my kit.

Where I'm stuck right now is the queen post beams. I've identified the pieces (2B) however the directions denote that one of these is a "blocked" queen post... What does that mean? I've looked over both sides of the actual pieces and I cannot find any difference in the casting of them.

Also I'm trying to figure out the metal rails. I finally understand that these allow you to make two variations of the car -- one stock and the other with pieces of railroad track used to strengthen the flatcar -- but how exactly are the pieces of 1x4 basswood supposed to be cut and glued to the rail? The directions make it sound like you cut short pieces to go across the rail, but there are 11 pieces directly under the queen beams that look like what the pictures are showing for supporting the rails. So the whole thing has me really confused. [EDIT] I've marked those pieces as 5B, and they go on the end of the U-bolts you make from the wire, however I still cannot figure out how the 1x4 basswood strips are supposed to be used. I've been going over photos on Google and cannot find any example where spacer blocks were used between the rail and the bed.










I'm hoping to just create a collection of pictures showing what pieces were added for each step in the instructions, and possibly denote what options are possible in the kit. I like the looks of it, and certainly like the price, I just hope I can actually put it together. This is nothing like the model kits I used to put together as a kid!

[EDIT] I've added a lot more labels to the image, but there are still several pieces that I cannot identify through either the directions or online photos. Some pieces are obviously part of the brake system, but I'm not sure where they go. Other pieces like the large wooden platform next to the queen posts are a complete mystery.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I finally figured out the mystery of the queen posts... It's not that one of them is different, but rather the directions are trying to convey that the side of each beam with the higher post needs to go on the side of the car where the brake cylinder sits.

I'm still trying to understand the rail spacers made from the 1x4 basswood. If I follow the picture then that would indicate the U-bolts go through each one of the small pieces. I think the part that is confusing me is they specifically state to cut the center part first... What is so special about the center piece? It looks identical in shape and size to the rest of the spacers, so why do they make the notation? On the other hand, the length of the two strips of wood seem to suggest that the entire strip is supposed to be laid down the length of the car, one on each side, and that makes me hesitant to cut anything at all. Yes I know, there's nothing exact about the variety of modifications that may be done to rolling stock, but I would still like to understand what it is the author was originally trying to do.

If anyone is interested, I have started a folder of images on my own website (where the image above is stored). I added a scan of the instruction pages for reference.
http://sourpuss.net/projects/trains/Rail_Line/HOn3_Idler_Flat/img/


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

After hours of researching google images, I finally found enough detail to correctly identify the brake parts and understand their positioning. I've been taking a lot of photos as I go, and have started a web page that adds more information to the instructions. Hopefully others will be able to use this to build these kits a lot faster.

http://www.sourpuss.net/projects/trains/Rail_Line/HOn3_Idler_Flat/

Regarding the unlabeled pieces, my guess is that these are extras. These D&RGW flat cars were nothing more than old stock cars with the sides and roof taken off. Since RailLine also has a stock car kit from the same era, I would bet that many of the same pieces are used in both kits, and these parts probably have some function on the stock car.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm finally nearing completion of this kit and thought I'd share a few pictures. I'm waiting on a Kadee HOn3 coupler height gauge so I can set the position of the trucks, then I'll be ready for paint.

Finished up with the brake system and truss lines









The original stirrups got broke because I put them on way too early. I went with a screw hole for the couplers so I could remove them during painting or for repairs.









Testing the trucks, and I need to finish filing down the coupler screws.


----------

